# persian breeder?



## woozlekisses8 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm interested in finding a reputable Persian breeder in Michigan. Any advice in finding one is welcome.

Thank you.

Holly


----------



## cookandcompany (Jun 16, 2005)

I know this cattery in Michigan that has wonderful kittens. Her website is: www.paupauangels.com i believe. I also have a few litters but I'm in Kentucky..lol


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm looking for a Persian breeder in Wisconsin if anyone knows a nice one


----------

